# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Bush related streaming videos

## Maciamo

Always funny to make Dubbya look like a fool... 

http://www.bushin30seconds.org/

----------


## Sukotto

Here's some really funny Planet of the Apes/WBush cross over shorts.

http://members.shaw.ca/harrisonflick/apemovie.htm

----------


## Hachiko

:Laughing:  Excellent movie files, you guys...lol  :Laughing:

----------


## Satori

I forgot how funny these were!  :Laughing: 

Here are a couple more:

*The Sloganator:*

http://homepages.nyu.edu/~meo232/sloganator/


*Bush Cartoon:*

http://www.bushcartoon.com/trailer.html

----------


## Apollo

Haha the streaming videos were funny!!!  :Laughing:

----------

